# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  ماجد المهندس يطل بـ "لوك" جديد

## الحصن نيوز

فاجأ الفنان ماجد المهندس الجمهور بـ "اللوك" الجديد الذي ظهر به خلال سهرة "نجم الخليج" وهو يرتدي النظارات، وقدم مجموعة من أغنياته، شاركه في أدائها بعض المشتركين، وقدم أغنيته الشهيرة "شلونك حبيبي" مع المتسابقة جميلة من المغرب، ثم أغنية "يا ناس اش سوى بيا" مع المشترك فؤاد من اليمن،


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

